# Content neu laden - Menu nicht



## Harrier (24. Oktober 2004)

Servus!
Ich hab ein Problem: Ich habe eine Seite mit Flash Menu. Soweit ist das auch ganz nett. Nun möchte ich aber, dass ich das Menu nicht bei jedem Klick neu laden muss (weil dann das Menu ja resetet wird und das Menu beispielsweise letzte Cursorposition markiert usw. - ALso das Menu soll nicht neu geladen werden).

Ich hab bei SELFHTML geschaut und eigentlich auch was gefunden nämlich <layer>. 
<layer src="abc.html"></layer> << das src könnte man ja dann mit JS beliebig ändern. Problem ist: Anders als bei SELFHTML beschrieben wird abc.html nicht an der stelle in das Dokument eingefügt. 

Dann hab ich mir gedacht ich könnte ja wenn man auf einen Link klickt die Datei in einem unsichtbaren IFRAME ausführen.... Die Idee ist auch ganz nett soweit aber leider weis ich keinen Weg, von dem IFRAME aus Informationen an meine Hauptseite zu liefern. Ich weis der letzte Teil gehört nicht hierher aber ich hoffe dass es evtl. doch eine Möglichkeit gibt die der mit dem <layer> ähnelt.

Danke im Vorraus

cYa


----------

